# Who's coming? Circle D 3 Year Birthday/Forum Meet - London, Sat 9th April 2011



## Shelb1uk (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi guys...

Thanks loads for all your comments and suggestions..have just got back from a lunchtime tour of London Wetherspoons hahah!! So many nice places in London but we all know wetherspoons is cheap and besides it's about the company anyway 

Saturday 9th April 2011 - OPEN TO ALL AGES
From 11am Onwards
Penderal's Oak Wetherspoons - Holborn
http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/penderels-oak - 
*OPTIONAL* THEME - headwear - hats boppers wigs, whatever you like - diabetes related or non diabetes related :0) just for a bit of fun

I have reserved the 'family area' until 6pm which is round the side of the bar. Then have reserved an area downstairs in the Cellar Bar for a change of scenery  Feel free to come whenever you want for as long or little as you want, it's very informal and relaxed.

The Pub is a 5 minute walk from Holborn Tube Station (turn right out of the station and keep walking straight) or a 15 minute walk from Charing Cross Station so is very accessible. I also counted 399 steps from the pub to Holborn tube haha! The pub is opposite a Sainsburys.

Will obv remind you all nearer the time etc, but for anyone travelling from a way away I am happy to help you to navigate etc...just shout. Wanted to give every a chance to attend by planning early 

The Facebook Event link is here: http://tinyurl.com/6j4f9vc

So it's over to you, would be fab to see some familiar faces as well as some new ones. The more the merrier so feel free to bring a friend or family member or both 

The idea is to celebrate the importance of support and to wish Circle D a happy 3rd birthday, as well as having a fab time together....

WOOHOO!!!

Lots of love Shelley x x x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 28, 2011)

OK folks, let us know who is coming - it's a week on Saturday! 

So far

Circle D people, plus:
Northerner
Gail
Shelley
randomange
shiv
TomH
Rossi_Mac
Jane
SacredHeart
Andy HB
teapot8910 +1


----------



## Klocky (Mar 28, 2011)

Northerner said:


> OK folks, let us know who is coming - it's a week on Saturday!
> 
> So far
> 
> ...



They let Andy HB out alone now?


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 28, 2011)

Klocky said:


> They let Andy HB out alone now?



Yeah, day release from Wormwood Scrubs.


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 28, 2011)

TomH said:


> Yeah, day release from Wormwood Scrubs.



Nah! I got a two day permit for good behaviour. Mwah Ha Ha Ha!!!!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 28, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Nah! I got a two day permit for good behaviour. Mwah Ha Ha Ha!!!!!



I'm bringing pepper spray then!


----------



## teapot8910 (Mar 28, 2011)

Me +1 

I'll recognise people this time!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 28, 2011)

teapot8910 said:


> Me +1
> 
> I'll recognise people this time!



Make sure you swap mobile numbers with someone so we don't miss you this time!


----------



## shiv (Mar 28, 2011)

Really looking forward to it!  see you all there!


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 28, 2011)

even if Shiv stops me I'm gonna shout teapot out every 15 minutes this time!!

I should be there, I have yet again managed to be double booked, so I won't be drunk and kicked out at 9pm, instead I'll be drunk and sent home at 4pm!

see yous there, lime and soda at the ready 

ice & a slice, that'll be nice


----------



## shiv (Mar 28, 2011)

Have I forgotten something really obvious about a teapot that I'm supposed to get?!


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 28, 2011)

shiv said:


> Have I forgotten something really obvious about a teapot that I'm supposed to get?!



bang on girl! the optional head gear theme is to wear a (freshly brewed and full)teapot on your head

No it's all about miss teapot8910.

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## shiv (Mar 28, 2011)

Haha ooookay!

I think I know what I'm going to get for headwear, now to actually purchase it!


----------



## teapot8910 (Mar 28, 2011)

rossi_mac said:


> even if Shiv stops me I'm gonna shout teapot out every 15 minutes this time!!



I was tempted to make a little flag, but shouting teapot would be great


----------



## am64 (Mar 28, 2011)

ive discovered im not working ...so you never know ...I might arrive a little late


----------



## D_G (Mar 28, 2011)

Unfortunately april is a busy month for me (despite having the easter hols )

I have my birthday weekend to celebrate, along with 3 more birthday celebrations and also spending time with my mum, as she had to move down to romsey to live now!

I hope you all have a lovely time and i WILL come to one of these events soon!! I would love to go to london as i havent been in years! Am jealous


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 28, 2011)

I've got my name down for a Lieu day at *W* but it hasn't been granted yet.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 29, 2011)

Hope you can both make it am and Tez  

Shame Nikki, but I hope you have a great April! Lots more events planned for you to choose from


----------



## Mark T (Mar 29, 2011)

Someone will need to find a mannequin to bring along to represent all the weight lost by the weight loss group


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank for this thread Northe, was thinking the very same last night. Great minds huh 

All are welcome and will be great to catch up with people and meet new people  us D's are a friendly bunch so please don't be afraid anyone  and come for as little or long as you want. Flexible is the name of the game!

If anyone wants to take my number its at this link -> http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=126294817437493

Fun Headwear is optional so no pressure guys.

Any questions just ask...

SO EXCITED  X X X LOVE CIRCLE D BOSS hehehe not sure I like that title tho? x


----------



## heasandford (Mar 29, 2011)

enjoyed the last visit, would like to do another someime but surprisingly both husband and no 1 daughter home that day so don't want to leave, not often I get them both together! Have a good day!


----------



## shiv (Mar 29, 2011)

I bought my headwear last night...it's subtle and can be used again, so I see it as a win-win situation


----------



## D_G (Mar 29, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hope you can both make it am and Tez
> 
> Shame Nikki, but I hope you have a great April! Lots more events planned for you to choose from



Thanks Alan, i think i will as i am only working 8 days of it  Thanks to easter break and bank holidays!

In all seriousness tho i am looking forward to spending it with mum, sister and niece too  GOD i need the break lol 

P.S do you think there is going to be another southampton meet soon? i guess another reason would be that i hate travelling on me own lol x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 29, 2011)

D_G said:


> Thanks Alan, i think i will as i am only working 8 days of it  Thanks to easter break and bank holidays!
> 
> In all seriousness tho i am looking forward to spending it with mum, sister and niece too  GOD i need the break lol
> 
> P.S do you think there is going to be another southampton meet soon? i guess another reason would be that i hate travelling on me own lol x



Yes, it would be nice to have a Southampton Meet, I'll have a think!


----------



## teapot8910 (Mar 29, 2011)

Shelb1uk said:


> If anyone wants to take my number its at this link -> http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=126294817437493
> 
> Fun Headwear is optional so no pressure guys.
> 
> ...



Hi Shelley

Links not working on my FB, says page does not exist  xx


----------



## lawlessd (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi All,

Not been in for ages!  Defo coming along next sat for a bit. Hope you are all well.

Had my 6 month review in feb which went well and the retina screening last week was all fine. Hopefully no more hospitals for 6 months!!

Look forward to catching up next sat

Dave


----------



## Steff (Mar 29, 2011)

dave just remember its not the saturday coming its the one after, next week is the  only 2cd


----------



## Northerner (Mar 29, 2011)

lawlessd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Not been in for ages!  Defo coming along next sat for a bit. Hope you are all well.
> 
> ...



As Steffie says Dave it's on the *9th of April* - don't want you turning up on the wrong day and wondering where we all are!


----------



## lawlessd (Mar 29, 2011)

Ha ha,  no worries.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 30, 2011)

teapot8910 said:


> Hi Shelley
> 
> Links not working on my FB, says page does not exist  xx



Hi teapot...hmm thats strange is fine on mine, maybe give it another try? Technology huh? Otherwise I can answer any questions. If you are on facebook add me if you like...(shelley bennett circledrocks)

x x x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 30, 2011)

Northerner said:


> As Steffie says Dave it's on the *9th of April* - don't want you turning up on the wrong day and wondering where we all are!



Thanks Northe....god wd be awful if someone turned up on the wrong day!!! x x x


----------



## teapot8910 (Mar 30, 2011)

Shelb1uk said:


> Hi teapot...hmm thats strange is fine on mine, maybe give it another try? Technology huh? Otherwise I can answer any questions. If you are on facebook add me if you like...(shelley bennett circledrocks)
> 
> x x x



Thanks Shelley, still not working so will take you up on your FB offer just be be on the safe side!  

Thank you xx


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll be there!  Making a weekend of it - leaving home nice n early on friday for a day at thorpe park, then on sat a quick spin at chessington before pub, and then on sunday doing legoland!  whew!


----------



## gail1 (Mar 31, 2011)

im still coming dont get back from respite untill late the day b4  but am still gonna make the effort, will get my home support worker to take me to station today to pick up tickets
Shelley, fb not working 4me hope its ok am going to add you


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 31, 2011)

Hmmm think I may have figured out why the link didn't work for you guys...

try this -> http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=126294817437493

Add me by all means tho! x x x


----------



## mattie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hiyaa 
havent been on here for ageeeeessss
but think i'd like to come along on saturdayy as its about half an hour for me 

xxx


----------



## shiv (Apr 4, 2011)

What time is everyone arriving? I can get there in about 20 mins, so let me know how early everyone is arriving and I'll be there!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2011)

mattie said:


> Hiyaa
> havent been on here for ageeeeessss
> but think i'd like to come along on saturdayy as its about half an hour for me
> 
> xxx



Hurrah! It will be nice to meet you Mattie 

Shiv, I should be there around 12:30, all being well


----------



## teapot8910 (Apr 4, 2011)

Tickets all booked! Should be arriving into Kings Cross by about quarter past 11. Excited!!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm going shopping for mine tomorrow. It will be bought at any cost.Time to max out the credit card.


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry, I can't get the time off *W*...


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2011)

brightontez said:


> Sorry, I can't get the time off *W*...



Oh no! That's a real shame Tez, you gave them loads of notice


----------



## aymes (Apr 4, 2011)

Northerner said:


> OK folks, let us know who is coming - it's a week on Saturday!
> 
> So far
> 
> ...



Me!! I'll be there, have my 'headgear' all ready to go....


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2011)

aymes said:


> Me!! I'll be there, have my 'headgear' all ready to go....



Hurrah!  What about Sugarbum? Haven't heard from you Lou, are you coming?


----------



## D_G (Apr 4, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Yes, it would be nice to have a Southampton Meet, I'll have a think!



 i hope you dont think im lazy not coming to any meetings that i think are too far away....truth is the farthest away iv been from home in england is bournemouth! lol


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2011)

D_G said:


> i hope you dont think im lazy not coming to any meetings that i think are too far away....truth is the farthest away iv been from home in england is bournemouth! lol



Of course not Nikki! What about Winchester, have you been there?


----------



## D_G (Apr 4, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Of course not Nikki! What about Winchester, have you been there?



Yer once or twice lol like i said i dont like going far  just dont want anyone to think im not making the effort

Not too far from me just a short train ride away


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2011)

D_G said:


> Yer once or twice lol like i said i dont like going far  just dont want anyone to think im not making the effort
> 
> Not too far from me just a short train ride away



You should come to the Brighton one, it will be an adventure!


----------



## D_G (Apr 4, 2011)

Northerner said:


> You should come to the Brighton one, it will be an adventure!



When is this? i couldt see it on the events board? 

I actualy would love to go to brighton! depends on the expenses and date


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2011)

D_G said:


> When is this? i couldt see it on the events board?
> 
> I actualy would love to go to brighton! depends on the expenses and date



We haven't fixed a date yet, but it will be at the end of July


----------



## D_G (Apr 4, 2011)

Northerner said:


> We haven't fixed a date yet, but it will be at the end of July



Ok thanks, i shall keep my eyes open, searched for some train times at the end of june (as july not yet available) looking like its around 20 quid so i shall start putting some money aside and hopefully will be able to come  

hope i can meet someone on the way tho i dont like goin on me own lol


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2011)

D_G said:


> Ok thanks, i shall keep my eyes open, searched for some train times at the end of june (as july not yet available) looking like its around 20 quid so i shall start putting some money aside and hopefully will be able to come
> 
> hope i can meet someone on the way tho i dont like goin on me own lol



We'll probably be on the same train!


----------



## D_G (Apr 4, 2011)

Northerner said:


> We'll probably be on the same train!



Oo yea i keep forgetting how close you live to me!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 6, 2011)

*3 days to go!!!*

Woohoo not long to go guys.....anyone I haven't met before pls come and say hi on the day. I spent the whole of last year mingling and facilitating so I should bump into everyone anyway 

Sooo excited...lotsa love x x x


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Sorry i wont be there, but I hope you all have a fantastic day.  With love and best wishes Sheena


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 6, 2011)

Northerner said:


> We'll probably be on the same train!



Love is in the air....

Only joking, I couldn't  resist it.

(Mods- nuke this post if I'm out of order)


----------



## Hazel (Apr 6, 2011)

Have a good time everyone - I won't be there in person, but I will be there in thought,

Now that I am finally working, I was too late to buy cheap tickets to London, but I hope to see some of you in Glasgow (my home town), York or Birmingham

Take a minute to remember the wider family who will be there in sprit.

Let us know how it goes

Have a great day


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2011)

Hazel said:


> Have a good time everyone - I won't be there in person, but I will be there in thought,
> 
> Now that I am finally working, I was too late to buy cheap tickets to London, but I hope to see some of you in Glasgow (my home town), York or Birmingham
> 
> ...



Thanks Hazel, we'll raise a glass to you!  Hope to see you later in the year


----------



## MIsmail (Apr 7, 2011)

May come and say hi for like 5 minutes....have a long day that day, but I think it'll be worth seeing the faces behind these fantastic people

What the most likely time most people will be there?


----------



## shiv (Apr 7, 2011)

I guess around lunch time, 1 - 2ish? I'll be there from about 10.30-11, try and help Shelley stay calm and destress!!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 7, 2011)

shiv said:


> I guess around lunch time, 1 - 2ish? I'll be there from about 10.30-11, try and help Shelley stay calm and destress!!



Hahah Shiv knows me well  I get stressed cos I out pressure on myself to make sure everyone is ok and having a GREAT time 

Am just a bit miffed there is no outside area and it looks like its gonna be sunny!! Didnt think we'd get the weather this year!!!

x x x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 7, 2011)

Scratch that...looks like there is a lil bit of space out the front http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/penderels-oak

Just want a proper beer garden now...damn you uk weather!!! x x x

And yes we will raise many glasses to all of the forum who couldnt make it  x x x


----------



## Mark T (Apr 7, 2011)

Unfortunately we are not coming although we would of loved to .  It's just going to be too much on top of a pretty hectic week already.

Have fun!


----------



## shiv (Apr 7, 2011)

Mark T said:


> It's just going to be too much on top of a pretty hectic week already.



Tsk tsk, being busy is no excuse  you should see my diary - I worked out last night I literally haven't got a day or evening free until April 20th, and no weekends free until the end of May!!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm pretty much booked up until September!!! My diary scares me!! And tbh all I wanna do is spend time at home and relax, no such luck !!! hahaha

x x x x


----------



## Mark T (Apr 7, 2011)

shiv said:


> Tsk tsk, being busy is no excuse you should see my diary - I worked out last night I literally haven't got a day or evening free until April 20th, and no weekends free until the end of May!!


Lucky you   Tell you what, I'll lend you my little boy for a month or two 

Naah, it's been 1x A&E, 2x Hosp Appointments, 1x 2nd Birthday and various other odd things already this week.  The plan was to drive 40 miles to Stratford and pick up the tube to arrive at 11am ish, have lunch and stay till about 1pm and then go for a 2 hour drive for little ones afternoon nap (he won't of napped in the pub, and by 1:30pm his grouchiness would spoil everyone else's fun).


----------



## shiv (Apr 7, 2011)

Shelb1uk said:


> I'm pretty much booked up until September!!! My diary scares me!! And tbh all I wanna do is spend time at home and relax, no such luck !!! hahaha
> 
> x x x x



Oh I know I have got things lined up for June and July already, I just refuse to open my diary past May at the moment!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 7, 2011)

Shelb1uk said:


> I'm pretty much booked up until September!!! My diary scares me!! And tbh all I wanna do is spend time at home and relax, no such luck !!! hahaha
> 
> x x x x



Hey hey, we'll have fun tomorrow night


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 7, 2011)

I just realised that sounded a bit....weird. But naturally meant in a totally innocuous way


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 7, 2011)

shiv said:


> Oh I know I have got things lined up for June and July already, I just refuse to open my diary past May at the moment!



hahah I need to start thinking like this!!! x x x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 7, 2011)

SacredHeart said:


> I just realised that sounded a bit....weird. But naturally meant in a totally innocuous way



hahah...just to be clear...the lovely sacred heart is spending the weekend at mine...hope that makes sense now!!

Oh and Bec I heard a rumour that there might be cider in our fridge......x x x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 7, 2011)

ps what is the final forum headcount?

Northe do you have the list I have got confuzzled!!! hehehe  x x x Facebook count is 28!!  woohoo!! x x x


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 7, 2011)

Can I retract? I have had a crazy few weeks and still loads to do at home at the weekend, I don't actualy know what day it is either, but hey ho no change there!

Have one (plus plus) on me guys/gals and I will do my upmost to see you somewhere soon.

Over n oot

rossi


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 7, 2011)

rossi_mac said:


> Can I retract? I have had a crazy few weeks and still loads to do at home at the weekend, I don't actualy know what day it is either, but hey ho no change there!
> 
> Have one (plus plus) on me guys/gals and I will do my upmost to see you somewhere soon.
> 
> ...



booooo Rossi!! Same here its all crazy in Bennett world...come on down just for one???  x x x


----------



## Natalie123 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi! I would love to come but I'm not sure at the moment, so it would be a last minute decision for me. I am travelling a long way and would rather bring my boyfriend with me because I don't know anyone, unfortunately he wont know until Friday evening if he needs to work on Saturday or not


----------



## Northerner (Apr 7, 2011)

Natalie123 said:


> Hi! I would love to come but I'm not sure at the moment, so it would be a last minute decision for me. I am travelling a long way and would rather bring my boyfriend with me because I don't know anyone, unfortunately he wont know until Friday evening if he needs to work on Saturday or not



It will be great if you can make it Natalie


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 8, 2011)

*24 hours to go!*

Hey guys...

Just 24 hours to go! Dont forget to take a note of my number just in case..it can be found here http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=126294817437493

Am sooooo excited...see you lovely ppl tommorow :0) x x x


----------



## Natalie123 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm coming tomorrow! I might be bringing my boyfriend but have decided that if he has to work I will come anyway. I don't know anyone so you will have to look out for a lost looking person


----------



## shiv (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey do you want me to PM you my mobile number then you can ring me when you get to the pub? What time are you coming?


----------



## Natalie123 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi, that would be great, thanks, I'm not sure what time to be honest, either in time for lunch if I am coming on my own or just after if my bf is coming too (he's not a morning person and I am trying to persuade him to come by bribing him with a trip to china town for dinner - can't eat out twice!) I will let you know on here this evening.


----------



## shiv (Apr 8, 2011)

Right, I've had to book an emergency GP appointment for tomorrow morning, so I should get back into London for about 12 and hopefully be with you by about 12.30!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2011)

shiv said:


> Right, I've had to book an emergency GP appointment for tomorrow morning, so I should get back into London for about 12 and hopefully be with you by about 12.30!



Oh dear! Hope it goes OK Shiv!

Any latecomers to the party? 

Latest list is:
Circle D people, plus:

Northerner
Gail
Shelley
randomange
shiv
TomH
Jane + hubby
SacredHeart
Andy HB
teapot8910 +1
Mattie
lawlessd
caffeine_demon
aymes
MIsmail
Natalie123 + 1

I think that's it!


----------



## Natalie123 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi, I think I will be bring my boyfriend, so I have a +1 too!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2011)

Natalie123 said:


> Hi, I think I will be bring my boyfriend, so I have a +1 too!



Excellent!


----------



## shiv (Apr 8, 2011)

You've got SacredHeart on there twice!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2011)

shiv said:


> You've got SacredHeart on there twice!



Just making sure!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 8, 2011)

i'll be there mid-late pm depending on how much fun i have at chessington   thorpe was quite busy but i fittted on colossus for the first time in about 6 years!  had a small fish n half portion chips in hotel -mmmmmmmmmm- 1 hr reading was 8.6


----------



## Estellaa (Apr 8, 2011)

Have fun everyone


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Apr 8, 2011)

Have a good meet


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks Estella and Sheilagh, I'm sure it will be great! There may be pictures...actually, since Shelley is organising it there will be hundreds of pictures!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> i'll be there mid-late pm depending on how much fun i have at chessington   thorpe was quite busy but i fittted on colossus for the first time in about 6 years!  had a small fish n half portion chips in hotel -mmmmmmmmmm- 1 hr reading was 8.6



Hope Chessington goes well!  See you tomorrow


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 8, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Thanks Estella and Sheilagh, I'm sure it will be great! There may be pictures...actually, since Shelley is organising it there will be hundreds of pictures!



I LOVE how well you know me Northe...cant wait to see you 

Me and Becky have got a special treat for tom hehehe!!! x x x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 8, 2011)

Natalie123 said:


> I'm coming tomorrow! I might be bringing my boyfriend but have decided that if he has to work I will come anyway. I don't know anyone so you will have to look out for a lost looking person



Hi Natalie...will be great to meet you tommorow, I'm Shelley the organiser btw 

Once you enter the pub follow the bar round to the 'family area' where we shall be with a big 3 balloon and other obvious decs  x x x


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 9, 2011)

Shelb1uk said:


> Hi Natalie...will be great to meet you tommorow, I'm Shelley the organiser btw
> 
> Once you enter the pub follow the bar round to the 'family area' where we shall be with a big 3 balloon and other obvious decs  x x x



such as needles, 'spose it'll look like junkies corner!!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, I haven't slept in, so that's a good start!


----------



## shiv (Apr 9, 2011)

Yep I'm off to Brighton to see the GP now...ugh I had to wake up earlier than I do on a weekday for work!!!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2011)

shiv said:


> Yep I'm off to Brighton to see the GP now...ugh I had to wake up earlier than I do on a weekday for work!!!



Oh no! All that travelling when you only live 20 mins away! Hope all goes well Shiv


----------



## shiv (Apr 9, 2011)

I know, but I can't change GP just yet with funding etc etc etc. Oh well. I'll get a glimpse of the sea! I'm on the 10.37 train back from Brighton so I shouldn't be much later than 12, 12.30


----------



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2011)

shiv said:


> I know, but I can't change GP just yet with funding etc etc etc. Oh well. I'll get a glimpse of the sea! I'm on the 10.37 train back from Brighton so I shouldn't be much later than 12, 12.30



Should be about the same time as me


----------



## gail1 (Apr 9, 2011)

i will be there about 1140 see you all


----------



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2011)

gail1 said:


> i will be there about 1140 see you all



Hurrah! I look forward to seeing you again Gail!


----------



## margie (Apr 9, 2011)

Hope you all have lots of fun.


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 9, 2011)

I'll be there for midday. Just woken up.


----------



## shiv (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks like a lovely day, weather wise! I'm on the train to Brighton and the man in front of me is snoring lol. 

Just heard my baby cousin in Sheffield has been taken to ITU with pneumonia and breathing difficulties, so there is the possibility that I might have to leave earlier than planned to go up there.


----------



## MIsmail (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry cannot reschedule my day 

Hope all have a great day.


----------



## margie (Apr 9, 2011)

shiv said:


> Looks like a lovely day, weather wise! I'm on the train to Brighton and the man in front of me is snoring lol.
> 
> Just heard my baby cousin in Sheffield has been taken to ITU with pneumonia and breathing difficulties, so there is the possibility that I might have to leave earlier than planned to go up there.



If you manages to see this Shiv - I hope that your baby cousin makes a fast recovery - poor little mite.


----------



## Jennywren (Apr 9, 2011)

Hope you all have a great day ~ Jenny


----------



## am64 (Apr 9, 2011)

sorry folks got up verrry late (1st sat off for ages!) hope you all having fun in the sun x


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 9, 2011)

just in hotel now   my readings were fine - musta been something in the pie or the cookies!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 9, 2011)

Got in half an hour ago. Still vaguely inebriated.


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 9, 2011)

i hope to see some pictures guys


----------



## Estellaa (Apr 9, 2011)

yeah, wheres the pictures!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> just in hotel now   my readings were fine - musta been something in the pie or the cookies!!



Remember the menu for future reference! Nice yto meet you - have a great day tomorrow!



TomH said:


> Got in half an hour ago. Still vaguely inebriated.



Glad you made it back Tom  - why does that surprise me:  Thanks for the bubbly! 



grahams mum said:


> i hope to see some pictures guys





Estellaa said:


> yeah, wheres the pictures!



Alright! Coming soon!


----------



## shiv (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm not surprised Tom, every time I looked you were standing at the bar.

I've had such a lovely day! Thanks to everyone who came. It was great


----------



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2011)

A 'taster': 







A Teapot and friend:






Artistic endeavours:


----------



## shiv (Apr 10, 2011)

Haha John looks so happy!


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm so glad you all had such a good time. I'm enjoying the pics so please keep them coming. I'm trying to guess who people are.  XXXXXX


----------



## Jennywren (Apr 10, 2011)

You look like you all had a fab time , can you please put names next to pics please thanks


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 10, 2011)

Mmmm, morning after shakey hands. Good times.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 10, 2011)

hey everyone  thanks soooo much for an AWESOME day yesterday, lovely to meet new faces and catch up with ppl.

Whether you have facebook or not follow this link to my photos :0) -> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=638572&id=645415653&l=9b35d26d3f

Looking forward to next year already!!! :0) x x x


----------



## Steff (Apr 10, 2011)

thsnks for yesterday Shell was amazing xx

great piccies too


----------



## scanz (Apr 10, 2011)

Hope you all had a good time, certainly looks like you did 

A shame I couldn't make it, but hope to attend future events. One in Brighton in the summer would be very nice! (providing it's not raining )


----------



## shiv (Apr 10, 2011)

Brighton meet is the 23rd July


----------



## caffeine_demon (Apr 10, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Remember the menu for future reference! Nice yto meet you - have a great day tomorrow!


coulda done with some today - i was 11.8 for some reason  maybe it was the excess sun??

can't possiby be the pizza pasta buffet at legoland!!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> coulda done with some today - i was 11.8 for some reason  maybe it was the excess sun??
> 
> can't possiby be the pizza pasta buffet at legoland!!



Hehe! 11.8 isn't bad considering your weekend of indulgence!


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 10, 2011)

It was nice meeting some of you during my brief visit too. 

And for those who care, London Welsh lost to Worcester 20-22 (shame) and missed a penalty in the last second! Very exciting rugby game though.

Andy


----------



## Natalie123 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi all, I had a lovely time on Saturday, it was good to meet some of you. Thanks very much to Shelly for organising ... you did a brilliant job!! Hope to see you all again soon xx


----------

